# first fish on fly



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

today i went to my coaches house and he has a pond. So i wanted to try to catch a big gill on a fly rod which I handnt used because I thought i sucked at cast but IM OK. I had all ready caught a bass  then i went to the dock and one one cast a 13" gill starts to follow my popper fly. after 4 minutes ilanded it.Ill have a pic on here soon of it. Caught a total of five fish 3 bass 2 blue gills. Ounce the wind pick up the fishing died.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

That's a monster gill. Congratulations!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

13" gill?? I am sure you will get a lot of folks wanting to see that picture. That would put it in the neighborhood of a state record size fish. I don't fly fish much but I do dabble a little with the panfish on my rod. It is always fun to find nice sized panfish on it.


----------

